# LG Marquee !



## aaki_rocker (Apr 30, 2012)

does anyone know about any custom roms, kernels etc for the lg marquee !
it seems the device is getting no love !


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 17, 2012)

It is not even at xda forums

Skickat från min LG-P970 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tattooedgod (Sep 29, 2012)

aaki_rocker said:


> does anyone know about any custom roms, kernels etc for the lg marquee !
> it seems the device is getting no love !


Not here but over at android forums there's a good amount of roms available. Everything from CTmod to CM10, AOKP, and MIUI V4, V4.1

Sent from my LG-LG855 using Tapatalk 2


----------

